# How to feed betta frozen bloodworms



## Moshilover (Oct 3, 2010)

I bought some frozen bloodworms for the first time the other day and now I am unsure how to feed they to my betta. They're in these frozen blocks so they are kind of big for my betta if I don't cut them into smaller pieces and would it be bad for the water? Also they're Hikari Bio-Pure brand, I know Hikari makes good quality foods so hopefully I made the right decision on a good brand. :/


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I just break off a piece and place it in a cup of warm treated water from a tank and suck the worms up with a turkey baster and gently drip them into their tanks/jars.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

I use tweezers and just thaw the little package in warm water, then peel the covering back and feed them one by one. Be careful though, if your betta is anything like my girls, they will ram the tweezers lol


----------

